# Daiwa Saltist Black Gold



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm stuck on high center, never used a non levelwind reel before but am wanting something that will help me cast a little further out to the 2nd and 3rd gut. Is the daiwa saltist black gold STTBG30H that much better than the penn squall 30, to justify the extra 50-60$. I am wanting to put this on my 10ft tsunami trophy 20-40lb line 4-6oz lure surf rod. I plan on spooling up with 300yds of 30lb power pro and 20-30lb big game mono leader. 

As far as fish, anything from pompano, redfish, black drum, hopefully a jack or two and up to 4ft black tips. Not looking to try and catch the biggest fish in the gulf.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I don'tknow anything about the Penn Squal, but I personally want the Daiwa Black Gold, However, I do not expect it to cast any further than my Sealine SHV, which is about 60 or 70 dollars cheaper.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Penn Squall - made in China

Unless you just want to spend the extra money, a Sealine SHA30 will do exactly what you want to do, and will do it very well. However, you won't be disappointed with the Saltist either.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

See my ad for Daiwa Saltish BG-40H in the ad section. This reel is smooth and fast retrieving.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

30sha- made in thailand

Everything is made from overseas!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Thailand has smoking hot chicks in bikinis, I'd get the Daiwa!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc said:


> Thailand has smoking hot chicks in bikinis, I'd get the Daiwa!


LOL LOL LOL That's some funny *****! So true!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

I cant argue that! I think with each purchase of a 30SHA they should throw in a free thai stick....i mean chick!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

shhhh... you'll bring ole iron lungs outta hiding


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol, i dunnno if you want any of that Thai stick...you can get avet sx or mxl and they are made in USA, fast spool for casting and able to pull in just about anything.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

The avet lx is a great reel for bull reds, jacks, and small shark....but going with bearwolfes post, they are waayyy overkill for pompano, slot reds, and black drum. Sorry bearwolf but your just gonna have to buy more then one rig....wich is a good thing!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ha. There we have it...a new special should be in order...with each daiwa reel you get some All Night Wong action Thai style.

I've got plenty of setups already for pomps, slot reds and black drums. Just looking to get better or more usefulness outta my 10ft surf rod than the current rhino xl reel on it. I've always been into abu garcia level winds until lately I picked up a penn defiance 20 and a battle 4000 reel for my other rods. The abu 7000 just seems too bulky and heavy for my tastes, plus the levelwind jacking up any better distances and being a magnet for sand.

So I guess I'm now down to the penn squall 30 or the daiwa sealine sha 30. Why do they have to make so many **** reels, too many to pick from. Maybe I'll flip a coin and see which one of the two I can find the best deal on..new and used.


The Avet 5.3.1 sx looks pretty sweet as well. I would be spooling up with 300 yds of power pro and top shot of 30 or 60lb big game mono. The reel sure looks narrow. How do these throw compared to the squall 30 or daiwa sha 30. Do they have magnets or just end of spool tensioner dial?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

AVET


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like the avet mxj mc in blue will make a nice fit. Thanks everybuddy!


----------

